# Mustard gas CT spawn



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

Round two, hopefully this time the girl actually is a girl lol. Jasper's up again and has a nice bubble nest built. Jade, the new girl isn't exactly sure what to do, but she is young still. I have a back up female sibling to Jade as well (she doesn't have a name yet)


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Excited =)


----------



## Superach (Feb 3, 2014)

Yay glad to see you have more females for him  so excited for this spawn! I have fry now, my first spawn hoping for the best!!


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks. I'm excited too. good luck with your spawn.


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Beautiful pair! I hope thy spawn soon.


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Eventually I may have to hit you up for some of the offspring.


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

For sure, though I think I am going to have to delay this spawn for a while. They are not cooperating with me or each other. I think she might be too young yet. And unfortunately we have a vacation planned for the summer so I am running out of time to get a spawn grown up before we go. sigh...They will be spawned though and I will definitely have babies for sale.


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

I've noticed in the FB communities that bettas are traded like cash for payment of different equipment or services. Lol! 'I've got a [some sort of CO2 system] for sale' 'I can give you [pair of betta]' 'Sold!'


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

I know what you mean lol. I think I'm abandoning this attempt for now. The girls need to grow up a bit. I'll try a sibling SDt pair from my first spawn ever and see what I get. They are both dt-geno from mom


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

So I'm trying again with the CTs as Jade has egged up after her stay in the spawning tank, here's another pic of her and the other girl I got now named Glimmer.


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

And we have embracing!! :blueyay:


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

Jasper built a very large bubble nest and kept Jade far away, chasing her anytime she came near for so long I thought it wasn't going to happen this time either. Finally today she was over wiggling at him and he was satisfied enough with his nest to get things started. :-D
I can't wait to see what they look like!


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

Well, he's done with her and is diligently guarding his nest with eggs in it. lol it's so thick that a bunch of the eggs are actually on the top of the nest. I removed Jade to a holding tank on the outside of the sorority tank to recover. It takes the warm, filtered water from the tank and runs it through hers without her having to get stressed out by the other girls as she's a bit worse for wear after this round.


----------



## Superach (Feb 3, 2014)

yay congrats!!! soooo excited to see the outcome!!! rooting for ya!!


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Fry trad fry trade fry trade~!


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

DBanana said:


> Fry trad fry trade fry trade~!


Definitely!


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

The bottom of the nest is fuzzy!! lots of little tails!


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

So awesome. 

I don't think Lily had many eggs in the nest (even egged up she's a slim one) so I don't think I'll have the pleasure of oodles.


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

lol there are times I wish I had smaller spawns. They are easier to deal with, though the losses hurt more


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm probably going to geek out like crazy when my little ones get big enough to move to the grow out tank. The fry tank losses are not as noticeable (I've got a spawn tub, a baby fry tank and the grow-out) but then I'll be on here a lot more.


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

First pics of fry. They are three days old, free swimming and daddy is keeping watch.


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

The sticky on breeding has a lot of this info in it. I use a Cobalt Neotherm heater in that tank, though I usually use hydor. I have found that putting the male in and letting him check things out in the evening and then adding the female in her chimney overnight seems to work the best for me. He usually has a good start on his bubble nest and she is interested in him. Then I leave them in for a few days depending on how long it takes. I remove her as soon as I am sure that they are done. He stays in for a few more days until they are free swimming. I will probably take Jasper out tomorrow. And I don't feed them in the spawning tank, I try and disturb them as little as possible


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

wow very beautiful! love the male! hope the fry make it


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

Me too. Here they are on day 5. I just did a very small water change to get the gunk off the bottom and when I looked again they were all clustered together....there are a lot more in there than I thought.
These pictures are of just one corner and the others are just as full of babies. :-D


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Exiting, I cannot wait, I hope it all works out with vacation


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

BlueLacee said:


> Exiting, I cannot wait, I hope it all works out with vacation


So do I. Our vacation got pushed back by two weeks giving me a little more time to grow them up before I separate the ones I am going to keep and sell the rest. I will post an ad here when they are ready and I have a lfs ready to take them off my hands.


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

The babies are two weeks old today so I thought I'd post a couple pictures.


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

They're looking great! What are you feeding them?


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

I am feeding them vinegar eels and microworms.


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

May I ask we're you got the cultures?


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

I got them from members of OVAS, my local aquarium society. Now mine are established enough that I sell them too.


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Really? And do you ship?


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

I do, but there is someone on kijiji in Calgary the is selling VE, MW, and grindal worms for $5.00 a culture that would save you the shipping. 
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-pets/c...ale/539061989?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Oh wow! Thank you so much ^-^


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

No problem, glad to help.


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

couple pics of my babies. unfortunately I had something go through the tank and lost most of them.


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Sorry that you lost a few. At least they're not all gone!
Looking awfully cute ^-^


----------

